# Outstanding deal AR case & magazines



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I know we have a spot for "Good deals" But I thought nit might nice for someone that's really not looking but can't pass an outstanding deal. 
Palmetto has a sale going on that is a 36" gun carry bag and 7- 30 round magazines for $80. I ordered one for my brother in laws birthday when I saw it I ordered one for myself. Super nice carry bag.. Lots of storage pockets and top quality. 
The bag or the magazines alone are worth nearly the price.









http://palmettostatearmory.com/psa-...seven-7-magpul-pmag-30-5-56x45-magazines.html

NOTE: I just went to palmetto to make this short cut and I see they raised the price,,,,,,
there now $89 -- never seen them do that before


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've seen them change prices hourly


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Even at that price ,,,,,,Still a good deal


----------

